# Finlay's role in our wedding



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wonderful pictures and a day to be remembered!

PS very pretty bride, handsome groom and beautiful Golden!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Those pictures are gorgeous - especially the last one. You all look very happy. Congratulations! Oh, and LOVE the dress!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations on your marriage and your photos are wonderful! Finn is such a good boy! I predict the rest of the photos will be treasured keepsakes!


----------



## Ainsley's Momma (Jul 11, 2011)

LOVE Finlay's tie!! what a sweetheart he must be, and looks like he has a loving family to belong to!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG!!!! How gorgeous and what a good boy he was!! (Sasha probably would have dragged whoever across the grass he'd be so excited!)

What a lovely perfect day and wedding! And so great to see you include your boy!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful pictures!!! The last one is gorgeous....


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats on your wedding! All the pictures are great but the last one is just perfect


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ahh I didn't notice the tie at first. Its so adorable!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Love it! Congrats on your wedding


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All the pictures are great. Love his tie. You make a very gorgeous family. I love the last one. And love that you dond mind him laying on your dress.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love how you incorporated him into your wedding - we would love to do this with Riley someday. Where did you get that adorable tie? Has anyone else had their dog participate in their wedding?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those were some of the best wedding pictures I have ever seen....it's wonderful that Finlay was there with you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wonderful! Loved the tie and congrats to you both.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

You all look beautiful!!! Fin is so handsome and you are stunning on your perfect day!! Can't wait to see more of the photos!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lovely, lovely pictures! Your dress is gorgeous! So cute that Finlay is wearing a tie!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

So sweet. Love the pic with him on your dress


----------



## Lerin (Jun 2, 2011)

Jamm said:


> You all look beautiful!!! Fin is so handsome and you are stunning on your perfect day!! Can't wait to see more of the photos!!


 
I agree, these were great pictures and I am sure you will have more to come! Looks like it was such a wonderful day and he looks so adorable! I would have never thought about that!! I really like that last picture. Congrats!!

p.s. I love the dress too!


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Those are great pictures!! Amazing!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Congratulations! Love these beautiful photos! And you know you're a dog lover when said dog gets to pose with you on your wedding gown!  That's such a wonderful picture!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, beautiful pictures of your special day.

Wishing you a life time of happiness.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

That last picture from the photographer certainly deserves to be framed and displayed proudly!!!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Such precious, wonderful pictures!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great photos! Congratulations!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations! Wonderful pictures, beautiful couple and very handsome boy! You are my kind of people....


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats! The pics are beautiful and he looked so cute in his tie.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank-you everyone!

Will share more pictures from the photographer when they arrive. Will be excited to share the ones I had done with Bailey too! Old fart (8 1/2) had to stay home!

I purchased the tie here: DOGS TIE and COLLAR free shipping by petscache on Etsy

Fin was such a good boy, man....still so proud of him!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Love it, Love it, Love it !!! Thanks for sharing!! I thought the same thing about what a great Mom you were that you had him laying on your beautiful dress. Can't wait to see more !!
Our RB Courtney was the "Flower Dog" in my brother's wedding.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations! It looked like he had a very important part in your big day and was well behaved. And you looked beautiful. Congrats again.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That last picture is so perfect!!! All three of you are gorgeous. What a great way to include your dog in something so important.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Finlay did a great job and you look beautiful. LOVE the last pic, it's perfect.

I had hopes that my Sam would still be with us when my daughter married. I wanted him to be a part of her wedding, especially since she is the reason he came into our lives. Sadly, Sam passed before her wedding.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too want to add that these were great pictures and I am sure that having Finlay in the event makes it that much more special.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Those pictures are lovely. Congratulations on your big day! We are also going to have Brady in our wedding, but that is not for another year. Hopefully he will be as good as Finlay. 
Thanks for the link, I was going to make him a tie, but no need when I can just buy a nice one online.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, such beautiful shots of such a special day. What a good boy he was, and how super that he was included as such an important part of your day.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

WOW! That last picture is beautiful!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow oh wow...great pics, Finlay was aweome....so glad he was part of your big day, and yes, that was a TEASE....cant wait to see all the other pics, that one of the three of you was awesome....:::


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulation to the *three* of you on your wonderful day....


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations. You looked beautiful and your groom and Finlay very handsome! Our daughter got married last Sept and I tried to convince ger to have Asia as a flower girl but no luck. I will show her your pics and she will see what she missed!!!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your wedding! All three of you looked very happy!

We're also planning on having Loka in our wedding next summer. Any ideas for a cute female version of the tie that isn't too frilly?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Our first puppy said:


> Congratulations on your wedding! All three of you looked very happy!
> 
> We're also planning on having Loka in our wedding next summer. Any ideas for a cute female version of the tie that isn't too frilly?


Maybe flowers that match your bouquet? Like just a few, very simple.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

There was never a more perfect day than that day!!!!!!! I cant stress enough how beautiful your family looks in these pics. Im happy your happy. And that is exactly the way it should be

:smooch:


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what a perfect wedding! Finlay took on a big responsibilty for a such a young guy!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks vcm5 - that's a great idea!


----------



## Burgh (Oct 21, 2007)

This is great. We did something similar in our wedding w/ our Golden - Daggett. Daggett wore a tuxedo we got at Spencers. The costume came w/ the upper portion of the tuxedo shirt, cuffs for the front legs, a bow tie for the shirt, and a top hat, but Daggett would not wear the tophat. She looked great and she attended the reception, where she stole the show after dinner time.

I especially love the photo w/ Finlay posed ontop of your dress.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Those pictures are wonderful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Fabulous! You are a beautiful family now! How great it is that you recognized Finley should be involved. Congratulations!


----------



## mrssp (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful!! I always love to see people who incorporate their pets into the wedding. They really are part of the family


----------

